# www.onlinecarstereo.com / Pioneer AVIC d3 review!



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

Finally ordered a DVD/Navi for my car.
*Why did i chose the avic 3?*
I decided to go with the Pionner Avic D3. Because you obviously can't beat the price. Reviews were all 8-9+ on the 10 scale with many websites. The only downfall of the unit is that you NEED the DVD cd in the unit to use the navigation. So if you want to listen to your cd, well tough luck.. You'll need to remove the DVD cd, and swap it with your music CD. BUT THATS WHAT THE IPOD ADAPTOR IS FOR! THe interface looks easy to use. I didn't want to spend an obnoixious amount of money for a dvd/navi. But also did not want to spend too little and get some "no-name" brand. 
























*why http://www.onlinecarstereo.com?*
I googled Pioneer Avic d3 and saw cnet.com reviewed it and such. Cnet.com and its users usually reviews electronics and all that good stuff. It includes some customer reviews too. the good thing about CNET.com is that they list reputable online stores that carries the particular item you are looking for, a customer based 5 star rating system, and includes Pricing and shipping costs!
Onlinecarstereo.com appealed to me.. well because it had the CHEAPEST price, AND a 5 star customer rating based on the online vendor.
*so i ended paying.. 775.. WITH FREE UPS GROUND SHIPPING!!!* the unit retails for 999 circuit city wants 1015.. PLUS SHIPPING! so i figured.. *with the 5 star customer rating.. FREE UPS GROUND shipping.. and CHEAPEST PRICE. why not?*
















SOOO.. i ordered last night..
and got a confirmation email this morning saying my item was shipped with UPS with a tracking number!







talk about fast service!
so it should be here sometime either friday or early next week.







soo ill post again once its up and running.

dont make fun of any grammatical error please.. i didn't profread much.








and camera phone pic of car before slammage.
















in its better days.. i miss the wheels..

















_Modified by euRo_tuner at 9:25 PM 6-6-2007_


_Modified by euRo_tuner at 7:38 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: www.onlinecarstereo.com / Pioneer AVIC d3 review! (euRo_tuner)*

sweet hope its better than the one i had
i had trouble with the dvd/navi that i paid over 2k for, ended up getting an replacement one and it was crap too, dual doesnt seem to make a very good product
glad you found one and hopefully it works


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

Good choice man, I sell these at work all the time no complaints...ever. lol post pics whn you put it in id like to see what it looks like in the GTi...
Oh yea and about the navigation, this uses memory nav so you put the nav cd in load the route and then you can take it out...but if you make a mistake or take a wrong turn itll ask you to put the nav cd back in...in case you didnt know...


_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 12:25 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

to the OP if u have any install questions PM cuz its really really easy...i installed my avic-z1 myself...so i can tell u where the vss wires at and how to bypass it w/o splicing or ghetto riggin it


----------



## Romeo A Go-Go (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: www.onlinecarstereo.com / Pioneer AVIC d3 review! (euRo_tuner)*

right on, i was considering that one as well.. write up a review after you use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: www.onlinecarstereo.com / Pioneer AVIC d3 review! (Romeo A Go-Go)*

Let us know if you run into any glare issues off the screen due to the lack of a tilt feature.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: www.onlinecarstereo.com / Pioneer AVIC d3 review! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Let us know if you run into any glare issues off the screen due to the lack of a tilt feature.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: www.onlinecarstereo.com / Pioneer AVIC d3 review! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Let us know if you run into any glare issues off the screen due to the lack of a tilt feature.

john...hush...u had your own thread 'bout this and u STILL havent got the z1 yet??
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: www.onlinecarstereo.com / Pioneer AVIC d3 review! (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_
john...hush...u had your own thread 'bout this and u STILL havent got the z1 yet??
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









no, no...I have made my selection...just curious if he has this problem.


----------



## secorliss (Dec 12, 2006)

I would miss those wheels too.
good luck on the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (secorliss)*

nice. 
my d3 has served me well. now i'm looking into a z1


----------



## mdcclxxvi (Jul 26, 2004)

So this is a review of the D3 despite not having it to review?


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (mdcclxxvi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdcclxxvi* »_So this is a review of the D3 despite not having it to review?


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

hey guys, i just installed one same model,on my 20th ann....it took me more than 6hrs(1st time doing it)...it looks great!...imma upload some pics..


_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 6:52 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

its getting installed tonight!


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

nope! i did it last monday night....i started like a 4:30pm...








....my baby..
















_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 7:24 PM 6-14-2007_


_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 6:56 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

...Anybody that need any help finding the wires to connect this nav sys,let me know, i'll tell you colors and where to find the wires.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (EvOeAtEr'GTI)*

Wow... great install.
Did onlinecarstereo.com send you all of the wiring harnesses and the nice trim kit?


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

NAH...I FIND THEM, I HAVE THE BENTLEY MANUAL FOR JETTA-GTI 00-05, I KIND OF LEARN THAT DAY HOW TO READ A WIRE DIAGRAM...I GOT THE TRIM ON EBAY(VW JETTA GOLF 99-UP REAL CARBON FIBER DASH TRIM KIT)..SELLER(abdi3)..LATER IMMA PUT UP A LIST OF WIRES AND WICH COLORS YOU NEED TO DO THE INSTALL URSELF, I KNOW IT'S FASTER IF U JUST LOOK A PAGE W/ALL THE INFO..thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (EvOeAtEr'GTI)*

I was actually refering to the trim directly around the D3. 
Where did you source that?


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

EBAY MY FRIEND,I DID GIVE YOU THE INFO ON LAST POST, YOU CAN FIND A LOT OF STUFF THERE JUST DON'T BUY SOMETHING UNLESS YOU 100% SURE THAT'S WHAT YOU NEED....







I'M SORRY..THAT TRIM..







..LOL,NAH THAT COMES W/ THE AVIC D3,I JUST MADE IT SMALLER.


_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 9:37 AM 6-15-2007_


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

i couldnt find the speed sensor wire..
but it seems to work fine without it connected.


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

nah it's not fine, it'll give you wrong info sometimes b'cause, all nav sys have a (miles/h speed) set to like 35-65 miles/h if you come out of that range it could give you wrong info....you gotta take the cluster out and clamp into the white and blue (more wht than blue) wire on the left connector going to the cluster, don't cut it, get some of those pinch clips.


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

Im trying to find a way now that my son can watch a movie when driving, i tryed putting the ebrake(light green)wire to a ground wire,but that just gave me some time..







, at about 25m/h the error comes back







. if you find anything about it let me know.

_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 5:31 AM 6-18-2007_


_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 12:36 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

i did the brake bypass this past weekend. I'll post the instructions later today. it took 5 mins to do.


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanxs.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , im supost to go see this tech tomorrow,he said will do it in two mins,...i hope he show me how to do it so i can let you guys know...







...but if i can save the trip that be nice..


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

hmm. what a PITA. so i have to take out cluster?!?!? asdfasdf


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

it's easier than you think,..take of the little trim right at the base between the two buttons you use for time and miles reset,by pulling straight forward(to the center of steering wheel)..now you should see two torx screws(T15-20 size) i think,and it should come out forward,and to the left side is the wht/blue wire i told you about..when i get home tonite i get some pics for you..







.


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

AS PROMISE...







..look at the blue harness on left you see that blue/wht wire with the pink clip onand the pink wire from the nav sys.







.







..
HERE IT'S OF..








..IF YOU LOOK UNDER,RIGHT ON TOP OF THE WHITE PLASTIC PIECES,YOU SHOULD SEE THE TWO TORX SCREWS...










_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 5:53 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (EvOeAtEr'GTI)*

Just ordered mine on friday, it should be here tomorrow


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I COULDN'T SEE THAT TECH,I GOT OUT OF WORK 2LATE, CAN YOU POST THE SET UP,REMB. I DID THE EBRAKE BYPASS BUT IT DIDN'T WORKED(20 M/H AN ERROR COMES ON SAYING EBRAKE IMPROPER CONNECTION),..I NEED THE SET UP TO WATCH THE COMPLETE MOVIE WILE DRIVING.


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

IT FEELS SO GOOD TO HAVE YOUR BABY RUNNING SHARP







..I GOT SOME WORK DONE THIS PAST WEEK...
1-CONTROL ARMS REPLACEMENT---->DONE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2-AVIC-D3 NAV SYS-----DONE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3-BYPASS(DVD PLAYING WILE DRIVING)---DONE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
....MAN IM ON FIRE NOW..







,HERE ARE THE STEPS AND WIRE COLORS ON THE SPEED SIGNAL AND EBRAKE BYPASS ON A 20TH ANNY GTI 03' THE REST OF CONNETION JUST FOLLOW THE INST-MANUAL:
1-BUY THE AVIC-D3...







SORRY







.
2-TAKE UR TIME,DO IT ONES BUT RIGHT!
3-PINK(WIRE OUT OF NAV),FOR THIS ONE YOU NEED TO GET THE CLUSTER OUT(SEE PICS),TAKE THE BLUE HARNESS OF THE CLUSTER,TAKE OF THE BLK TAPE SO YOU HAVE SPACE TO CLAMP IT WITHOUT PULLING THE PINS OF THE CONNECTOR(SEE PIC),CLAMP INTO THE BLUE/WHT-STRIPE WIRE AND REVERSE INSTALL.
4-EBRAKE BYPASS(NOTE!!!WARNING!!!..NEVER WATCH DVD/MOVIE WILE DRIVING,IM NOT RESPONSEBLE FOR ANY INJURE OR ACCIDENT YOU GET INTO.)...OK. PLEASE BE CAREFULL N' ALERT!;BACK TO INSTALL...THIS BY PASS IS SO YOUR GIRLFRIEND CAN WATCH HER FAVORED MOVIE WILE YOU HAVE FUN RACING..







,FIRST GET ONE OF DOES KNOBS TO PUT WIRES TIPS TOGETHER, PUT THE LIGHT-GREEN WIRE W/ THE BLK GROUND AND THE MUTE(YELLOW/blk WIRE FROM NAV SYS)..








....NOW THE TRICK IS ON THE WHITE CONNECTOR(HARNESS) GOIN TO THE NAV SYS,YOU HAVE TO PULL THE MUTE(YELLOW/blk WIRE) PIN AND PUT IT INTO THE NEXT(AS UP AND DOWN)HOLE(SEE PIC),I ALLREADY SWAP THE PIN ON THIS PICTURE,I USED A PLASTIC STRAP TO MAKE SURE IT WONT COME OUT,AND YOUR DONE!..







....GOOD LUCK,ANY Q'S FEEL FREE TO ASK.


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (EvOeAtEr'GTI)*

Hey did you notice if there is any room to push the whole unit in more so it practicly sits flush with the trim?


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

YEAH, IT SHOULD GO ALL IN,JUST MAKE SURE ALL THE WIRING IT'S TO THE SIDE OF THE UNIT,NOT SEATING RIGHT BEHIND IT...AND WHAT YOU NEED HELP WITH?....







SORRY I DIDN'T GET THE QUESTION ABOUT WHAT COLOR IM ROCKIN'.


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

SO HOW DID EVERYTHING GO?....I GUESS YOU GOOD.


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (EvOeAtEr'GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvOeAtEr’GTI* »_...Anybody that need any help finding the wires to connect this nav sys,let me know, i'll tell you colors and where to find the wires.

i may need some help. I just got one off ebay and will be getting it soon. Looks Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to get mine in...


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

sorry 'bout that,i was on vac 4 couple weeks...how did it go?..you installed yet?


----------



## TS576134 (Mar 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (EvOeAtEr'GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvOeAtEr’GTI* »_...Anybody that need any help finding the wires to connect this nav sys,let me know, i'll tell you colors and where to find the wires.

Im looking for the wire for the reverse light. Any idea where I can find that little guy? Or do I need to run a wire all the way back to the tail lights?


----------



## EvOeAtEr'GTI (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (dOM.)*

..







LET ME SEE, OK I GOT THE WIRE RIGHT OF MY DRIVER SIDE REAR TAIL LIGHT AND IF IM NOT MISTAKING IT'S BLK/BLUE BUT TO BE 100% SURE IM GOING OUTSIDE IN LIKE 1/2 HOUR(IM AT WORK NOW) AND POP MY TAIL LIGHT COVER TO SEE THE COLOR...YEP JUST CHECKED AND IT'S BLACK WITH A BLUE STRIPE ON IT. GOOD LUCK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 6:49 AM 7-27-2007_


_Modified by EvOeAtEr'GTI at 6:51 AM 7-27-2007_


----------

